# Can I still swap my comp case ??



## trillion (Dec 22, 2008)

Well I want to replace my current Dell Dimension E520 case to a *nzxt Guardian 921* but i noticed that the motherboard was mounted on a different side then on the nzxt Guardian 921 so i wanna know if i can still swap cases thxs


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

The newer Dell pcs are BTX formfactor where as most cases you can buy are ATX . The Motherboards are not interchangeble


----------



## trillion (Dec 22, 2008)

So does that mean i cant change and need a new motherboard or i can still change ?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It means the Dell motherboard will not fit a ATX case


----------



## trillion (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh I see 
Is anyway i can still change the case though ?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you get an ATX motherboard you can . . just be sure the processor and RAM are compatible with the new board


----------



## trillion (Dec 22, 2008)

hey do you think you can look for one for me ?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You will have to go here, put in your service tag and report back with the details of the processor, chipset and video 

http://support.dell.com/support/top.../details?~ck=ln&~tab=2&c=us&l=en&lnki=0&s=gen


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Some cases have BTX conversion units which utilize a new mobo tray which inverts the mobo and has the BTX mounting locations, i think they go for case + $20?


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

here are a (very) few cases that can do both ATX and BTX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&N=2010090007 1054817804&name=ATX / BTX Tower
but i would also recommend a new mobo. coming from dell, in some cases dell's also use propriatory psu's, including connectors. so even if you find a case the dell psu might not fit and if you use a standard atx psu it might burn out you mobo.

many obstacels that still might lead to nothin.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

BoT said:


> here are a (very) few cases that can do both ATX and BTX
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&N=2010090007 1054817804&name=ATX / BTX Tower
> but i would also recommend a new mobo. coming from dell, in some cases dell's also use propriatory psu's, including connectors. so even if you find a case the dell psu might not fit and if you use a standard atx psu it might burn out you mobo.
> 
> many obstacels that still might lead to nothin.


the newer dells actually do meet ATX power specs. I've morphed both of our dells here (4600/4700) into wicked machines. 4600 at one time was in my antec 900, currently has a BFG 5500. the 4700 is dads, has a toughpower 650 and EVGA 7800GT.


----------

